
New chat app harnesses Ethereum to send private messages - brayton
https://decrypt.co/34858/new-chat-app-send-private-messages-blockchain-ethereum
======
alexmasmej
Love it! Portability is definitely something needed in messaging, just like
your crypto funds stick with you in various wallets.

------
dmogroup
Congratulations Unstoppabledomains! This is a great feature! Decentralised web
& chat moving a lightning speed.

------
juzitu
Love the ease of use, the chat feature is a first in blockchain. Thumbs up
Unstoppable Domains.

